# Names in the Forum/Foro



## supercrom

Why not translating the names for Junior Member, Member, Senior Member, Moderator, Forero (only for man *-o*)?
I think we can use Principiante (Novato), Miembro en entrenamiento (aprendizaje), Miembro experto, Moderador, Forista (it is both for woman and man).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lauranazario

The "I.D." field that appears under a person's name has a limited number of characters. Therefore, lengthier "titles" just won't work.

I assume titles are in English because most of the forums in WR are SP-English, FR-English, IT-English and so on. Since English is the common denominator for most forums, our default titles appear in English. Having multi-language or gender-specific titles is just not possible due to character count constraints. This, of course, is according to what M Kellogg has been so kind to inform us.

Saludos,
LN.


----------



## supercrom

Thanks for yo' explanation, Laurita, I understand perfectly.


----------



## mkellogg

I kinda like the suggestion that we have some more interesting titles than these basic ones that we have right now.

-Mike


----------



## Artrella

Hi Mike!!! Maybe we can have some alternative names in a poll???


Bye bye, Art


----------



## vachecow

Polls are always good....I second that idea


----------



## Traduim

By the way, "forero" is commonly used in English?


----------



## lauranazario

Traduim said:
			
		

> By the way, "forero" is commonly used in English?



Nope... _Forero_ is a "coined name" we came up with for ourselves in a fun  thread that had all kinds of suggestions and kidding around...

Read for yourself at:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4007

Saludos,
LN - _Forera_


----------



## Philippa

Traduim said:
			
		

> By the way, "forero" is commonly used in English?



I don't think so, I think it was 'made up' here, just about the time I was becoming an addict!    

Welcome, by the way, Traduim!
Philippa

GRRR, Laura, you beat me!


----------



## lauranazario

Sorry Philippa,
I guess my typing was faster than yours today!!! 

Saludos, 
LN


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Sorry Philippa,
> I guess my typing was faster than yours today!!!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Not just typing - thinking, finding the link to the actual thread....everything!!    

My only excuse is.....who knows that you didn't have a head start!    

Saludos back to you too
Philippa


----------



## Philippa

Okay, Laura, now I've just realised that you *invented* the term forero, so you had every right to reply!!   

Is is cool to think that you're creating language?!

Philippa


----------



## vachecow

You know, Shakspeare invented hundreds of words......maybe you're next


----------



## Jessuki

Hm, I've seen in other foros that below (under?) their id/nick, you can write whatever you want (it has a space limit though). 

Could we do so? Could we have like a second 'signature' below our nick?


Saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> Okay, Laura, now I've just realised that you *invented* the term forero, so you had every right to reply!!
> 
> Is is cool to think that you're creating language?!
> 
> Philippa



HAHAHAHA... yes, I did invent the word *Forero*. It was during one manic pseudo-marketing rationale/presentation I came up with as a joke between a person posting in that thread and myself. And to carry things even a bit further, I managed to procure an "official logo' and everything! 

As for creating a language, it would be a fantastic proposition, but I'm a down-to-earth kind of gal, so I'll settle for coining a word here and there.

Saludos creativos, 
LN


----------

